

Show HN: I turned my Notepad++ into Sublime - rajeemcariazo
http://i.imgur.com/c1Bmnwf.png?1

======
luxpir
I just use Notepad++ for note taking, synced via Syncthing with phone and pi.
Finally got a decent, cross-platform and open notes system with this set up.

Happy to encourage any creative use of Notepad++, it's great software!

------
xrstf
Better title: "I installed a color scheme commonly used with Sublimetext in
Notepad++ and then made a screenshot."

Also: Damn, inetpub, wamp _and_ xampp? ;-)

~~~
rajeemcariazo
Have you noticed the plugin that has put an explorer on the left hand side?

